# ABS unit



## Paul Churchman (Dec 13, 2021)

Hello. I have a TT Turbo 1781cc registered November 2005. I have a problem with the ABS unit which is defective to
one wheel. Do you know anyone who specialises in repairs because the part is now obsolete.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
If the problem is an ABS sensor, they are plentiful & any decent garage should be able to supply & fit.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Welcome


----------

